# Strangers Treating Your PPD



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

How do you feel about strangers treating (hot dogs, cookies, etc.) your PPD whether at the vet office or the training field? I know some trainers feel it is beneficial so as to sociability of the dog. I have my concerns. 

I guess I am of the opinion that a PPD dog should _not _be accepting treats or food from strangers. I believe it is better that the PPD is balanced and stable and that means that the dog is indifferent to strangers but also somewhat aloof and even suspicious as long as it is not aggressive without proper cause. At least that would be the ideal for me. 

And obviously if you're poison-proofing your dog (which it seems nobody does, including me) then this practice is completely out of the question. 

But perhaps I'm missing something here. Perhaps I'm being extreme here. What do you folks think about this practice? :?:


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

As far as giving my dog food, only I give him any. Not my fiance, not my son (when he gets older), ME. I am his alpha, and I'm the *only* one to control what and when he eats. I don't want my dog's first thought when he sees a stranger to be, "OH BOY! FOOD!" unless he's eyeing their arm! :lol: 
I wouldn't have a problem with people petting (after asking permission) my dog after he's a little older (right now he gets to be pet by whoever he's comfortable with), but treats is too far IMO.
Poison-proofing should be taught to all PPDs, IMO. Carbon already knows about LEAVE IT! When he gets much older, and I get an E-Collar, I will use that to teach him that even when I'm not around, he does NOT eat anything he finds on the ground.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Edited

My post didn't belong here. This is a PPD thread on the PPD section!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I am the center of my dogs universe. All good and bad things come from me. So having said that, don't want anyone feeding my "kids." My neighbor had their Aussie poisoned and had to take the dog to the vet and give it vit.K to fix it. Nope not here. Besides, what happens if the dog bites someone who is just having "good intentions." Liability....


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't like strangers treating my dogs. First, they are on a raw diet. I don't want them getting cookies filled with grains and other crap. Second, I don't want my GSD being fed by anyone but me or my family. We went to an obedience eval earlier this week. The first thing the trainer did was try to treat my GSD to get on his good side. He spit the treat out and I praised him. I'm going to tell the guy that under no circumstances is he to treat my dog. If he's handling him in a class and wants to reward him, give it to me and I'll feed it to him.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Dan Long said:


> I don't like strangers treating my dogs. First, they are on a raw diet. I don't want them getting cookies filled with grains and other crap. Second, I don't want my GSD being fed by anyone but me or my family. We went to an obedience eval earlier this week. The first thing the trainer did was try to treat my GSD to get on his good side. He spit the treat out and I praised him. I'm going to tell the guy that under no circumstances is he to treat my dog. If he's handling him in a class and wants to reward him, give it to me and I'll feed it to him.


Your first point is really good. I take them into a lot of places for exposure and socialization and always feel kind of like a jerk for not taking the nasty Ol' Roy biscuit, but then again, they don't have to clean up the diarrhea later. :roll:

Your second point is also interesting. Zoso and I took a jumps agility class recently and the instructor had him run down the line of jumps and then, against my better judgment and though I didn't say anything at the time, gave him the treats as she stood at the end. I should have said something because sure enough, for the entire rest of the course, he would often run to her instead of to me.  She was also of the "don't ever say no to your dog" ilk, but I said it anyways when he broke away and tried to run from the ring. Can't stand that as then at trials you see these dogs who love the sport, but have no respect for the handler and run out of control straight out of the ring and get a NQ. I doubt I'll take another class from her again.


----------

